# Advice on soil sample



## cdurbin (Sep 18, 2021)

I'd like to thank all of you for any help in advance. I've recently read about the horrors of mysoil and will be collecting a sample and sending it off to Waypoint I believe this weekend.

However, I doubt I am going to be able to make any adjustments off of that due to the weather getting cooler. In the meantime, in regards to this soil sample what can I attempt to address in order to get the overseeding off to a decent start and have an okay foundation for next year.

For grass, I currently have a mix of JG Black Beauty Ultra and GCI Cool Blue. I will be overseeding with GCI Cool Blue. Currently this section of yard the sample was taken from is....OK. It's a south facing hillside that has been a pain in my side since we moved in as its mostly clay and fill dirt it seems.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

You would need the waypoint or other lab to know how much calcitic lime to use. Other than that, you should supplement with SOP or MOP.


----------

